# New To Forum



## Art Vandalay (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi all,

After a year of reading the forum I finally decided to make an account. I've been fishing in Northern New York for trout and bass my whole life and eventually began guiding this last summer before making my way south to Miami for college. I'm crazy about throwing flies but I'm relatively new to fly fishing in the salt, a real hack fly tier, and shopping around for a used flats boat and trailer under $7k to get me onto Biscayne Bay. Feel free to reach out if you're in the area looking to wet a line.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's another welcome from Texas!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome! Make you way over to the Fly Fishing Forum of Microskiff. Don't worry, we are friendly and I promiss no one will bite! Lol Ask plenty of questions there and we have guys who live fish and know your area where you currently live. Also, there are plenty of answers already posted that can be found by doing a search on that forum.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------

